# 2013 Duck Numbers



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Looking good again this year............
http://www.ducks.org/conservation/waterfowl-surveys/2013-duck-numbers
http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/media/pr/2013/130712-BPOP.php


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

nice! but we cant be doing this! its too early 
I just got waterfowling off my mind for the day. Thanks fowlmouth!! ;-) (by the way, how was the trip?)


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The trip was good. No big fish, but plenty of action with some nice rainbows and splake. I didn't see or hear of anyone catching big lake trout this trip. The best fishing was in late evening. Thanks for the information!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

im glad to see the wigeons numbers up.:mrgreen: I hope they want to play this year.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

dkhntrdstn said:


> im glad to see the wigeons numbers up.:mrgreen: I hope they want to play this year.


Widgeons always like to play with me! Last year it is almost all I killed except for teal early in the year!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

tallbuck said:


> Widgeons always like to play with me! Last year it is almost all I killed except for teal early in the year!


me to but last year they didnt want to play so much.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

dkhntrdstn said:


> im glad to see the wigeons numbers up.:mrgreen: I hope they want to play this year.


 I want one for the wall. I had the biggest drake you'll ever see land in my decoys. I saw his eyes blink when he landed. I took 3 shots. I still want one for the wall...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I want one for the wall. I had the biggest drake you'll ever see land in my decoys. I saw his eyes blink when he landed. I took 3 shots. I still want one for the wall...


im wanting one for the wall as well. i have shot some really nice one that should have been on the wall.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Im glad to see we are finally putting a dent in the shoveller population. lol -5%


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

As hot as it has been and the wind sure doesn't help much... There wont be any water to start the season... Lets hope that Sept. is cool if its not we will all be sitting on the same spot.. it think conditions are worst this year than last....

I am really devastated that spoonie numbers are down... looks I will have to give them a free pass once again.. we just need more poop eaters!!!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The WMA's usually fair okay as far as water is concerned. It's that big ole lake around them that is suffering. During the 2011 season we could take our mudboats out on the GSL from Farmington Bay, last year we couldn't get out of the airboat channel. I am still concerned about botulism this year. I hope that's not the case, but it's setting up nicely for it......


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Foul Mouth, 

I ran my long shaft out the airboat chanel as well in '11. That was one of the best years to get away from people and get to some call ready birds! I was able to run my boat on the youth hunt out the channel but then they held back water and it was impossible! 

This year I think it is going to be worse for running our long shafts on most of the WMAs around the GSL.... In the 95degree temps water evaporation is going to effect water depth for sure...


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

tallbuck said:


> Foul Mouth,
> 
> I ran my long shaft out the airboat chanel as well in '11. That was one of the best years to get away from people and get to some call ready birds! I was able to run my boat on the youth hunt out the channel but then they held back water and it was impossible!
> 
> This year I think it is going to be worse for running our long shafts on most of the WMAs around the GSL.... In the 95degree temps water evaporation is going to effect water depth for sure...


We will be okay inside the WMA impoundments as far as water, but the GSL will be another story. It's looking like the airboaters may struggle a bit early season. Things can change in a hurry and it may shape right up, but I ain't holding my breath.


----------

